# Fishing extreme East end of East BAy in Navarre



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone familiar with the extreme east end of East Bay where it narrows down to about twice the size of Bayou Texar? I am looking at a water front property adjacent to Englin Air Force Base right at the bend on hwy sr-87. Anyone familiar with this area, fishing, community, crime? Any info concerning a prospective home owner would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught some decent trout in there during the Winter Months!


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Captain Brad,

Hey, Thanks for the response. My family is still talking about those spanish mackeral you put us on at the beginning of the year. I'm trying to get them back down here, we will definitely be giving you a call.:thumbup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That area is generally known as Holley. The Navarre/Holley area is unincorporated. While public water is available in the area, sewer services is not available to all areas so septic systems are required. This may result in a "mound" in your yard. The area is popular with folks that enjoy hunting and fishing. East Bay actually narrows down and connects to East River which flows under Hwy 87 just before the highway bends. A lot of good fresh water fishing is done up river or you can go down river into East Bay and fish for trout and reds. The ranges of Eglin AFB are open to the public for hunting but you have to get an annual pass and obey the various hunting seasons and closed areas.


----------

